# Sticky  Best Concerts on Blu-ray Disc and DVD



## klaudia.becker

Please suggest a list of Concerts Blu-rays and DVDs, a must have!!!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

*Re: Best Concerts*

In alphabetical order:
- Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City
- Eagles: Farewell I Tour - Live from Melbourne
- Heart: Alive in Seattle
- Iron Maiden: Flight 666
- The Police: Certifiable


----------



## bibeed

David Gilmour: Remember That Night. The video quality is terrible to watch, but the audio is sublime.


----------



## Wardsweb

*Re: Best Concerts*

Adele Live at Rolyal Albert Hall
Legends Live at Montreaux 97 (Steve Gadd, Joe Sample, Eric Clapton, Marcus Miller, David Sanborn )
Diana Krall Live in Paris
Andrea Bocelli Vivere - Live in Tuscany


----------



## Tonto

*Re: Best Concerts*

One of my all time favorites is *The Eagles, Hell Freezes Over. *Just a quality concert.


----------



## Macattack

Tonto said:


> One of my all time favorites is The Eagles, Hell Freezes Over. Just a quality concert.


+1


----------



## mcascio

*Re: Best Concerts*

Good thread. Thanks to the OP for starting this thread. This is one area of my collection I'd like to build to help showcase the theater for more than just movies.


----------



## Bob R

*Re: Best Concerts*

This can't be the only DVD concert thread here. I'll look.

If it's Blue Ray only










If it's DVD also, I got hundreds more to recommend


----------



## jimbodude

*Re: Best Concerts*

Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 25th Anniversary Concert. There are some gems on there.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Rock-and-Roll-Hall-of-Fame-Concerts-Blu-ray/16223/


----------



## JBrax

David Gilmore Live at the Royal Albert Hall
Sade Bring Me Home
Killers Live from The Royal Albert Hall
Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds Live at Radio City
Adele Live at The Royal Albert Hall
Mumford and Sons The Road to Red Rocks


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: Best Concerts*

Subscribed - this is one area of my collection I would like to flesh out a bit - since I have none! :bigsmile:


----------



## Almadacr

*Re: Best Concerts*

Also from the top of my head 

Gary Moore and Friends: One Night In Dublin - A Tribute To Phil Lynott
Dream Theater: Live At Budokan
Joe Bonamassa: Live from The Royal Albert Hall
Satriani: SATCHURATED - Live in Montreal
The Raconteurs: Live at Montreux 2008
Sting: Live in Berlin
The Shadows: The Final Tour
Pearl Jam Twenty
The Strat Pack Live In Concert


----------



## Antonios

*Re: Best Concerts*

What about:

AC/DC Live in Donington
David Gilmort in Albert Hall
Foo fighters in London
Rage against the machine
Led Zeppelin--The Song Remains the Same


----------



## mlfig

*Re: Best Concerts*

Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day (Blu-ray Digipak) [2 CD + Blu-ray]

On December 10, 2007, Led Zeppelin took the stage at London’s O2 Arena to headline a tribute concert for dear friend and Atlantic Records founder Ahmet Ertegun. What followed was a two-hour-plus tour de force of the band’s signature blues-infused rock ’n’ roll that instantly became part of the legend of Led Zeppelin. Founding members Robert Plant, Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones were joined by Jason Bonham, the son of their late drummer John Bonham, to perform 17 songs from their celebrated catalog including landmark tracks “Whole Lotta Love,” “Rock And Roll,” “Kashmir,” and “Stairway To Heaven.”


----------



## typ44q

*Re: Best Concerts*

There have been some great ones listed here, some from my collection that really stand out are:
Legends Live at Montreaux 97
Between the Lines: Sara Bareilles Live at the Filmore 
Chris Botti in Boston
Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City
Concert for George
Elton 60: Live at Madison Square Garden
Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood Live from Madison Square Garden
Eric Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival 2010 
Jack Johnson: En Concert
John Mayer: Where the Light is
Live From Abbey Road: Best of Season One (lots of different artists most of it is very good)


----------



## Bob R

*Re: Best Concerts*

A few that I have watched over 10 times.


----------



## ericzim

*Re: Best Concerts*

Super Tramp Live in Paris "79" Breakfast in America tour. The video isn't bad but the audio is where this one shines.


----------



## Seawater

*Re: Best Concerts*

Rush-Live In Rio


----------



## FlashJim

*Re: Best Concerts*

Nine Inch Nails: Beside You in Time. 

I have the HD-DVD and Blu-Ray


----------



## JBrax

FlashJim said:


> Nine Inch Nails: Beside You in Time.
> 
> I have the HD-DVD and Blu-Ray


Forgot that one in my list. Very good indeed but my wife developed a Trent Reznor crush after watching it.


----------



## pharoah

*Re: Best Concerts*



eljay said:


> In alphabetical order:
> - Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City
> - Eagles: Farewell I Tour - Live from Melbourne
> - Heart: Alive in Seattle
> - Iron Maiden: Flight 666
> - The Police: Certifiable


+1 on certifiable excellent performance.


----------



## admranger

*Re: Best Concerts*

Chris Botti Live <-- Sting sings on one song, so good.

The Tenors, Lead with your heart (Live from Las Vegas) <-- I'm in the crowd shots since I was at the 4+ hour filming of the special (which is no where near 4 hours long...). 

Agree with Adele and David Gilmore at Royal Albert. Sublime (especially Adele's version of Bonnie Raitt's "I can't make you love me").


----------



## kenbola

Joe cocker at new orleans jazz fest. 
James taylor and carole king troubador tour. 
RNR with richard elliott and rick braun.


----------



## GhostB.C.

*Re: Best Concerts*

I love Metallica in Neimes and U2 360.

I am waiting for Rammstein, Rival Sons, DMB and many more. Please relese more BD-concert.


----------



## goatfarm

*Re: Best Concerts*










Mahler
Symphony No. 7
Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, conductor

Oh My.


----------



## Sonnie

Moved to CD-BD-DVD Music forum ... edited to include DVD concerts as well... and it is now a Sticky Thread. :T

I don't think there is much I can add that has not already been included. I will suggest _*David Gilmour in Concert*_ (2002 on DVD)


----------



## AudiocRaver

Muse - H.A.A.R.P. - Live at Wembley Stadium 2007. I used to like Muse - saw this video and then I REALLY liked them! Great energy live. The Youtube clip below is from Muse's own channel. Of course the DVD is way better. No BluRay version.


----------



## Sonnie

I watched some of the Muse concert last night and thought I wouldn't mind having some of their music.


----------



## Sonnie

AudiocRaver said:


> Muse - H.A.A.R.P. - Live at Wembley Stadium 2007. I used to like Muse - saw this video and then I REALLY liked them! Great energy live. The Youtube clip below is from Muse's own channel. Of course the DVD is way better. No BluRay version.
> 
> Muse - H.A.A.R.P.​


I think this is only available on Region 2 DVD that I can find.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Sonnie said:


> I think this is only available on Region 2 DVD that I can find.


Ouch! Too bad, my son bought it when it first came out, but that was awhile back. I happen to have a region-free player, but many do not, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## gdstupak

O.A.R - Live From Madison Square Garden [Blu-ray] (2008)
http://www.amazon.com/O-A-R-Madison-Square-Garden-Blu-ray/dp/B001HB1K6O/ref=pd_sim_m_20


----------



## vjsanaiz

Surely depends on musical taste, but not listed here yet is Steven Wilson, Get All You Deserve. Fantastic concert in Mexico City with video and surround audio out of this world, played but wat has to be one of the best rock bands in the planet today.

Someone mentioned Supertramp In Paris 1979. Also a great Blu-Ray.


----------



## kevin360

Indeed, Get All You Deserve is superb! 

Here are a few more to add to the growing list of excellent concert films, and I'll refrain from naming other Gilmour shows, etc. The list below forced some tough choices (and a little cheating) because most of the listed artists have other live shows that are also must-haves, at least for me. It's hard to resist simply citing every concert disk I've purchased (kind of a long list), but I will. So here are a baker's dozen (from a range of genres) that have yet to be named, in alphabetical order:

Jeff Beck - Live at Ronnie Scott's
Clapton's Crossroads shows (all of 'em - sorry for cheating)
Al DiMeola - Speak a Volcano
Steve Hackett - Live Fire and Ice
Hiromi - Live in Marciac
Stanley Jordan Trio - The Paris Concert
Pat Metheny - Speaking of Now Live
Opeth - Live at the Royal Albert Hall
Return to Forever - Live at Montreaux
Riverside - Reality Dream
Steve Vai - Live at the Astoria London
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live from Austin Texas
...and I'm still waiting for my favorite, which will be:
Frank Zappa/The Mothers - Roxy and Elsewhere (Come on Dweezil, you promised me that it would be released last year!)

Obviously, that's a far from a complete list, but I think they're all essentials (but, yes, it surely depends upon one's musical taste). Still, when mentioning Metheny, how could I not suggest The Orchestrion Project (more cheating), which is _the_ most amazing 'one man band' I've ever witnessed.


----------



## tyeeslayer

Deep Purple..... Perfect Strangers (2013)


----------



## KevinJSteward

Rush - Clockwork Angels (BD)
Sarah Brightman - Dreamchaser (Japanese BD)
Seiji Ozawa and Berlin Philharmonic - Orff - Carmina Burana/Beethoven - 9th Symphony (DVD)


----------



## Lumen

Thanks for reawakening an excellent thread, Kevin. 

Another one that stands out in my mind for picture, audio and performance: 
_Joe Satriani - Live from San Francisco_

Here's one with only fair to good quality audio and video, but sports a spectacular performance:
_Allman Brothers Band - Live at the Beacon Theater_

And last but not least, this one has a surprising combination of all three metrics that just makes the experience rewarding: 
_Live from Austin, TX (Austin City Limits) - Norah Jones_


----------



## KevinJSteward

Lumen said:


> Thanks for reawakening an excellent thread, Kevin.


No problem. Often, old threads disappear for good reason, but it seems to me that there's a lot of useful stuff in this one that is the very reason we build our systems in the first place.

I'll have a dig through my DVDs and see if anything else catches my eye. Haven't found much on BluRay, but I have quite a few concert DVDs and if the picture leaves something to be desired, the sound certainly doesn't.

Here's one I forgot I had bought that surfaced a few weeks ago.

Rush: 2112 5.1 (DVD)


----------



## typ44q

Lumen said:


> And last but not least, this one has a surprising combination of all three metrics that just makes the experience rewarding:
> _Live from Austin, TX (Austin City Limits) - Norah Jones_


I have this on DVD as well and it is a great performance, If it ever became available on Blu-ray I would purchase it again.


----------



## Lumen

KevinJSteward said:


> Haven't found much on BluRay, but I have quite a few concert DVDs and if the picture leaves something to be desired, the sound certainly doesn't.





typ44q said:


> I have this on DVD as well and it is a great performance, If it ever became available on Blu-ray I would purchase it again.


Both of you probably know this already, but it bears repeating... Just because something is on Blu Ray, doesn't mean it will have high-quality picture and sound. Sometimes the Blu Ray release is just a copy of the DVD. It pays to check out online reviews before buying!

While I'm here, might as well toss another into the ring for its undeniably high-quality performance:
John Mayer - Where the Light Is (Live in Los Angeles)


----------



## JBrax

Lumen said:


> Both of you probably know this already, but it bears repeating... Just because something is on Blu Ray, doesn't mean it will have high-quality picture and sound. Sometimes the Blu Ray release is just a copy of the DVD. It pays to check out online reviews before buying! While I'm here, might as well toss another into the ring for its undeniably high-quality performance: John Mayer - Where the Light Is (Live in Los Angeles)


 A great concert. I wasn't a big John Mayer fan but purchased this one based on the positive feedback. Highly recommended!


----------



## typ44q

Lumen said:


> Both of you probably know this already, but it bears repeating... Just because something is on Blu Ray, doesn't mean it will have high-quality picture and sound. Sometimes the Blu Ray release is just a copy of the DVD. It pays to check out online reviews before buying!
> 
> While I'm here, might as well toss another into the ring for its undeniably high-quality performance:
> John Mayer - Where the Light Is (Live in Los Angeles)


Yes, absolutely, I always read reviews for audio and video quality especially if it is going to be a double dip. 

I am a big John Mayer fan and love that album, the audio and video quality are excellent.


----------



## eXPLaT

Here is my list, simply based on the fact that I keep going back to them time and again…

Eagles - Farewell 1 Tour-Live from Melbourne
Eagles - Hell Freezes Over
Adele - Live at The Royal Albert Hall
Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains the Same
Michael Jackson - This Is It

Thanks guys for the other inputs, I will definitely be looking into them.


----------



## Lumen

AudiocRaver said:


> Muse - H.A.A.R.P. - Live at Wembley Stadium 2007. I used to like Muse - saw this video and then I REALLY liked them! Great energy live.





Sonnie said:


> I watched some of the Muse concert last night and thought I wouldn't mind having some of their music.


I caught a couple of their performances on the Palladia Channel. My all time favorite is "_Supermassive Black Hole_". I almost freaked when seeing front man Matt Bellamy's showmanship and psychedelic LED glasses! Most cool.


----------



## Lumen

Okay, now I am super impressed. Just took delivery of a brand-spanking new copy of Lynyrd Skynyrd's "_Pronounced Leh-Nerd Skin-Nerd & Second Helping Live_" on Blu Ray. Complete with HD Master audio track, this performance is simply amazing, IMHO. Both audio and video are top-notch, and synchronize well. What I mean to say is that some concert videos swap camera angles willy-nilly without regard for musical context. This concert has a nice visual flow that doesn't give you whiplash trying to follow the on-stage action. This review on Amazon says it better than I.


----------



## m4bgringo

Don't know why this thread died.......
Anyway, if you're a Peter Gabriel fan his Live Blood Blue Ray is fantastic! Awesome audio AND video!


----------

